# Caribe Or Reds



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

please id before i buy


----------



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

sorry i just figured out how to attach a pic my last 2 attempts didnt work







but please id

ok first how do i post a pic ive tryed 3 times now -.-


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Just use the "click to attach files" button left below the reply box...
Or use ImageShack, if it isn't working









Make sure the picture isn't bigger than allowed, and has a valid extension.


----------



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

cant get it to work -.- but iam too late any ways fish are gone







caribe are hard to get here


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Dark black spot by gill plate is dead giveaway.


----------

